# A bunch of turnings



## CalumetWoodworks (Nov 30, 2017)

Haven't been on here in awhile. Got a new job, more responsibilities, and orders have picked up. When I finally did have time to get back in the shop, I decided to start turning bigger things than pens. Below is a picture of my efforts. Most are big enough to hold a tea light. Now it's on to Christmas orders and my honey-do list.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice Keith! Really like the 2 tone bowl in the center! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 1, 2017)

HUGE variety of good looking stuff! The spalted products are stunning. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rustburger (Dec 1, 2017)

I agree. I really like the spalted.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone!


----------

